
Show HN: I made an API to generate social media images - chrisvxd
http://github.com/chrisvxd/og-impact
======
ptrenko
Haven't read it through in detail, but what would be cool is an AI layer that
suggests an image automatically. A bit far fetched I agree. Good work!

~~~
chrisvxd
Thanks!

Something like that could definitely be possible, although it would require a
fair bit of work. You can build custom HTML templates for OG IMPACT under the
Pro tier, which supports JS.

You could have the template accept the origin URL as a query param, download
the page and then do any AI processing using related libraries / APIs. The
risk is that this could be quite a heavy template, which could cause timeouts
on social media platforms.

Feel free to play around with this using the Editor:
[http://ogimpacteditor.netlify.com](http://ogimpacteditor.netlify.com)

------
slig
Hey, thank you for sharing this! `puppeteer-social-image` is perfect for a
side project I have where I want to generate images for riddles (both for
social media using `og:image` and inline with the content of the page).

~~~
chrisvxd
This is awesome. Let me know how you get on with it!

------
justhw
Great idea. Several people are tackling this issue.

Can users use their own CDN to host the images?

~~~
chrisvxd
Sure they can if they'd like to. The public API can either be placed directly
in your meta tag, or requested as a GET API via a backend.

What would be the reason for using your own CDN?

